# [SOLVED] missing /dev/dvd

## YoMo

Aftere an upgrade of dbus, hal, udev, pmount, ivman I lost my drive /dev/dvd so programs like Kaffeine can't play any DVD. I can find OLY /dev/hdc dirve.

```
notebook ~ # emerge -pv dbus hal udev pmount ivman

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r1  USE="X gtk python -debug -doc -mono -qt3 -qt4 (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-103  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9  USE="crypt" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.12 [0.6.13] USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Here my system information:

```
notebook ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

notebook ~ # dmesg | grep CD

hdc: MATSHITAUJ-831D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

notebook ~ # dmesg | grep DVD

hdc: MATSHITAUJ-831D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
```

Before the upgrade I was able to play any DVD with Kaffeine all the time and now...there's no /dev/dvd drive....

----------

## PaulBredbury

Write a udev rule to symlink dvd to hdc.

```
grep dvd /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

----------

## YoMo

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Write a udev rule to symlink dvd to hdc.
> 
> ```
> grep dvd /etc/udev/rules.d/*
> ```
> ...

 

This is the output of your command

```
notebook ~ # grep dvd /etc/udev/rules.d/*

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",        SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="pktcdvd",              NAME="pktcdvd/control", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:KERNEL=="pktcdvd[0-9]*",        NAME="pktcdvd/pktcdvd%n", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules:# these rules generate rules for the /dev/{cdrom,dvd,...} symlinks
```

Sincerely, I don't know udev rules... can you help me?

----------

## PaulBredbury

For your own info (no need to post it):

```
grep hd /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

I suggest putting in /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

```
KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="dvd"
```

Although it would be better to identify the drive through ENV{ID_SERIAL} it seems.

```
KERNEL=="hd[a-z]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="whatever-yours-is", SYMLINK+="dvd"
```

----------

## YoMo

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> For your own info (no need to post it):
> 
> ```
> grep hd /etc/udev/rules.d/*
> ```
> ...

 

The first solution work, now I have /dev/dvd but Kaffeine still says it can't access to /dev/dvd drive because there's not read permissions or the source don't contain data...

And also other player says they cannot access to dvd drive...

----------

## PaulBredbury

Try changing the udev rule to:

```
BUS=="ide", KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="cdrom cdrw dvd dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom"
```

----------

## YoMo

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Try changing the udev rule to:
> 
> ```
> BUS=="ide", KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="cdrom cdrw dvd dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom"
> ```
> ...

 

WOW thank you man! Now It work dvd/audio/data cd!! I can play movie/music from all player!

bye

----------

## TinheadNed

Isn't the write_cd_rules script supposed to do this?  I ask as it doesn't appear to be working on one of my computers.

----------

## Shadow AOK

Solved for me, I had this in my grub.conf on kernel lines :

hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

----------

